# "Victoria" is my new love.



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Just placed my order Today, really good (nice) people, we had a long discussion on haunting etc. Here she is http://www.xtremecreators.com/victoria.html

Also got a nice discount and I now know the secret of how the ghost fades in & out. For the right price I might tell.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Blacklight on a dimmer?


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Blacklight on a dimmer?


Good try but no.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok, then how? you're not seriously gonna charge us for that info, are you?


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Looks like a peppers Ghost effect....maybe turning on and dimming a white light to wash out the blacklight?


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Ok, then how? you're not seriously gonna charge us for that info, are you?


LOL, no I wouldn't do that, just not sure the inventor would be to happy with me. I will give a hint, it involves a fan and a blacklight.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Troy said:


> LOL, no I wouldn't do that, just not sure the inventor would be to happy with me. I will give a hint, it involves a fan and a blacklight.


Ok, I'll take a stab at it... a fan, mounted from the front, blows the ghost's shawl out of the area the blacklight illuminates, and then when it turns off, the ghost flutters back into the blacklight's area of effect.

Close? Maybe? 

I'd use a LARGE UV LED array (like the one in Haunted Attraction Magazine from a few years ago) to do this and just dim them on and off with a prop-1 or some other circuit to achieve the same effect


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Ok, I'll take a stab at it... a fan, mounted from the front, blows the ghost's shawl out of the area the blacklight illuminates, and then when it turns off, the ghost flutters back into the blacklight's area of effect.
> 
> Close? Maybe?
> 
> I'd use a LARGE UV LED array (like the one in Haunted Attraction Magazine from a few years ago) to do this and just dim them on and off with a prop-1 or some other circuit to achieve the same effect


LOL, your close but no.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Does the Blacklight shine thru the fan and the fan changes speed?


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

halloweenguy said:


> Does the Blacklight shine thru the fan and the fan changes speed?


Getting warmer.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Troy I don't know about anyone else but I am stll very intrested how it was done???


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok....How about the blacklight shines thru the fan....and the fan changes its angle to the blacklight????


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Why don't u just share? Thats what this forum is all about. 
It would be nice and I'm sure your inventor isn't the only one who has discovered this effect. It just means more research for all your friends here at HF. *


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

halloweenguy said:


> Ok....How about the blacklight shines thru the fan....and the fan changes its angle to the blacklight????


Closest yet...He actually put the blacklight on a fan that turns back & forth, pretty clever. So the light only shines on the ghost as the fans passes by.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

An oscillating light..Hmmm interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Now that's something I would not have guessed. I would have thought a fader backlit scrim.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks Troy Your the man!!! I will have to give this a try soon.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Troy, I take it you'll be doing the next NJ make and take tuturial on this after we finish working on the reindeer conversion?


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Troy, Just another question....What type of blacklight dd he use??? Those Oscillating fans are not known for there durabilty in hallowen props and I don't want to overload it??? Got any pics of this setup? or is just your typical oscillating fan on a stand with say a 12" Flourescent blacklight fixture?


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice, I am going to try it on my ghostie tonight. I think it might need barn doors, (blinders) to take the light fully off of the FCG as the fan turns.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thats a really good idea.
maybe I missed something here.. is the light attached on the back of the fan or in front of it? 
do you set the fan on top facing down or bottom facing up?
how do you keep the light from lighting everything else when not on the FCG?
even if there were "blinders" wouldn't it still light up the sides of the crypt.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

halloweenguy said:


> Troy, Just another question....What type of blacklight dd he use??? Those Oscillating fans are not for there durabilty in hallowen props and I don't want to overload it??? Got any pics of this setup? or is just your typical oscillating fan on a stand with say a 12" Flourescent blacklight fixture?


exactly. remember i don't have it yet, just going buy what he told me, it comes with a DVD that shows just how to set it up.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Lilly said:


> thats a really good idea.
> maybe I missed something here.. is the light attached on the back of the fan or in front of it?
> do you set the fan on top facing down or bottom facing up?
> how do you keep the light from lighting everything else when not on the FCG?
> even if there were "blinders" wouldn't it still light up the sides of the crypt.


I don't think this would work very well with a crypy. I have a huge bay window that I'm going to put her in..When the fan turns away there won't be anything for the blacklight to light. I'll let you guys know more when I get it. It won't be until May because thats when he starts to make them.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Interesting setup idea. Thanks for sharing Troy. Looking forward to your review.


----------



## kruella (Feb 23, 2007)

I purchased the skull collector from xtreme creators last year off ebay. I was very pleased with the quality of the ghost and rig. I used a fan and a black light, but I didn't attach the light to the fan because when the light turned away from the ghost, the room lit up behind the ghost.
I rigged the black light fixture in front of the ghost and the fan behind it.
I going to try draping some black cloth behind it for my next haunt.

I ordered the mystery crate x this year. I'm anxiously waiting for it to arrive .


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Neat setup Troy, it looks like a cool prop. I know that Troy was talking about putting fabric or some kind of back drop behind all of his windows to block out the interior of the rooms. Sounds like a winning combo.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok thanks for info should look cool


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Vlad said:


> Neat setup Troy, it looks like a cool prop. I know that Troy was talking about putting fabric or some kind of back drop behind all of his windows to block out the interior of the rooms. Sounds like a winning combo.


Yep, thats exactly what I'm going to do, this way when the blacklight isn't on the Ghost it won't affect the Room.


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

She's pretty, Troy! Those hands are really freaky... I bet she'll get a lot of attention for you in October


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Victoria looks wonderful, I love that look.

Troy, I thank you for sharing the info.
And the ideas expressed by everyone else on this thread have given me ideas. 

I never would have thought about the black light on a fan.
I have a lot of ideas now on how I want to build my own Victoria.
I have some ultra bright uv leds on the way and I think I have found something to use them on. 

One of the ideas I have been thinking about lately is having a FCG, Victoria would be great for this.
She would swoop down on the unsuspecting people, like in the movie "The Brothers Grimm".
The black light illumination wouldn't come on until she starts coming down at people.
That way they would not see her until its too late.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

This is a great idea but I am also curious how large the light is. I plan to put my FCG (that I haven't started yet) in the yard and would like to use the black light/fan idea. Other than under the cabinet fixtures, I couldn't find a fluorescent fixture smaller than 24" and I assume an oscillating fan isn't going to be able to move something that large. Also, is the fan at ground level? If it is higher, you'd see it but if it is lower, you'd only see the ghost at it's lowest point and in the videos, as I recall, you saw it at the highest level. Then again, perhaps you could rock the fan or light back though.

I came very close to ordering one of these through extreme creators or the half kit (minus the ghost) from iron kingdom but with the Dayton motor being discontinued, there would be no parts available and if something can fail, it will fail with me. I am not sure whether either of these places have replaced the motor with something different though... Monster guts indicated they have a replacement motor now that is supposed to be a bit slower (which I understand is better anyway).

Victoria is extremely cool though, the video they have of her disappearing/appearing is impressive and she is a terrific looking ghost.

strange1, that is a great idea. My luck, someone would have a heart attack! Our ToTers are generally younger so I couldn't do anything this fun or they would have nightmares but I love the idea!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Now that was a real treat to see. I loved the effect. Something to put on my 08 list of must dos.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

The black light, either directional (LEDs) or shielded, is mounted on an oscillating fan that points the light at the ghosts, then points it away, then points it at the ghost....

Thats a really cool idea, and I have an old oscillating fan in the garage.

<edited> Oops, we were told how this worked a while back. Oh well, it was fun to guess!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Daphne said:


> This is a great idea but I am also curious how large the light is. I plan to put my FCG (that I haven't started yet) in the yard and would like to use the black light/fan idea. Other than under the cabinet fixtures, I couldn't find a fluorescent fixture smaller than 24" and I assume an oscillating fan isn't going to be able to move something that large. Also, is the fan at ground level? If it is higher, you'd see it but if it is lower, you'd only see the ghost at it's lowest point and in the videos, as I recall, you saw it at the highest level. Then again, perhaps you could rock the fan or light back though.
> 
> I came very close to ordering one of these through extreme creators or the half kit (minus the ghost) from iron kingdom but with the Dayton motor being discontinued, there would be no parts available and if something can fail, it will fail with me. I am not sure whether either of these places have replaced the motor with something different though... Monster guts indicated they have a replacement motor now that is supposed to be a bit slower (which I understand is better anyway).
> 
> ...


Keep an eye out at wallmart and target, they usually have small (12-16") black lights for a reasonable price in the Halloween stuff.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks heresjohnny, I'll do that. It was strange, I found 18" bulbs but no fixtures other than under the counter ones. I wouldn't have thought the 12-16" ones would generate enough light to illuminate the ghost? I wasn't sure 18" would but was fairly sure the fan would never move a 24". Oscillating fans don't seem that robust either. My concern was that too small of a light wouldn't create the effect but a too heavy light would kill the fan so I wanted to be sure to get "the right size" on both fronts. Hence I am also curious what size fan they recommended. Sorry, I'm a detail kind of person.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm still waiting to get her, she should arrive within two weeks, can't wait!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Troy,
Please give us a report when she arrives. She is a really cool looking prop.

I am also particularly interested in the fan and light size they recommend.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

You can always mount the light, then attach a lightweight shield to the fan and have the fan move the shield in front of the light.


----------

